# A great photo info site!



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Check out this site.
It's a little pricy for me but it has GREAT information.

http://store.tabletopstudio-store.com/index.html

I don't see it posted anywhere here.


----------



## Dario (Nov 12, 2006)

You can get similar ones on eBay for cheap.  Dirt cheap if you get lucky. []


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

I kinda posted the site more for the detailed information 
on advertising photography then the products.

The light tents on eBay are super priced, like $20.00 or so. I almost said cheep[].


----------



## bob393 (Nov 23, 2006)

Is anyone finding this useful?


----------



## mewell (Nov 23, 2006)

Bob - I picked up my light tent for 25 cents [] plus $15.95 [:0] shipping and handling... Guess where THAT guy is making his money!?!

Mark


----------



## bob393 (Nov 24, 2006)

I think I linked to the sales part of the site which was not my intent.
I know they are too expensive, I got mine on eBay also, but if you click on a spicific 
kit at the bottem of the page there is a link to a technique page like this one.

http://www.tabletopstudio.com/documents/glassbead_photography.htm

I'm not trying to beat a dead horse but I found the site had good usefull info.
By the way I'm not affiliated with this site in any way.
I just like it.


----------



## arioux (Nov 26, 2006)

Now that is a great info page .  Thanks for posting it

Alfred


----------

